# SIP Cas. We miss you.



## burtlesnurf (Mar 20, 2021)

We lost Cas yesterday. He was my calm, chill boy and I'm going to miss peeking in on him laying in his 'little house'. 😥
Hopefully he is swimming free and has found a little log to lay in.



















We miss you buddy ❤


----------



## Eridanus (Jul 1, 2021)

Aww, I'm so sorry for your loss. 

S.I.P Cas, you'll be greatly missed


----------



## Rose of sharon (May 23, 2020)

So sorry for your loss!!! He was so beautiful!!!


----------



## betta4ever! (Oct 5, 2021)

Wow he was stuning.... so sorry for your loss.... SIP beautiful Cas... your parent will miss you...


----------



## Jefeaquatics (Jan 6, 2022)

I understand losing a fish. He sure is stunning. Best wishes for you and SIP cas


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

I am so sorry for your loss. Cas was absolutly stunning. 
SIP little one, you had a great parent, a great home, and hopefully you are happily swimming under the rainbow bridge with your other male friends. 

@burtlesnurf, this might help you:









Swimming Beneath The Rainbow Bridge


I've lost 3 fish in the course of 6 weeks. It's been hard.




www.bettafish.com


----------

